# Brompton rear mudguard



## Crankarm (3 Jun 2010)

For models *with* mudguards, but *without* a rack.

A couple of weeks ago the rear mudguard on my L6 shattered as I was folding the rear triangle underneath. On closer inspection the top area of the mudguard appeared to had contacted with the floor and shattered. The Allen head bolt heads securing the stay beneath had worn down presumably due to continued contact with hard surfaces when folding.

Ordered a replacement from Simpsons Cycles which came quickly. On fitting the replacement it became apparent that the predrilled holes on the mudguard for the little upside down jockey wheel are in the wrong position meaning the jockey wheel is too low so thus not preventing the mudguard from making contact with the ground.

So a solution was to drill another hole in the mudguard further up so the bracket for the jockey wheel could be turned through 180 degrees and mounted about 1 1/2 inches further up on the mudguard top edge. This means the mudguard when the bike/triangle is folded is not making contact with the ground as it was previously as the jockey wheel is now supporting the mudguard by keeping it clear of the ground as it was intended to do. I believe Brompton have made a bit of a booboo here. So check the top of your Brompton's rear mudguard. If it is abrased or the tops of the small Allen had bolts have worn down then you need to move the position of the upside down jockey wheel further up the mudguard ever so sligtly (as described above), otherwise at some point the rear mudguard of your Brompton will break or shatter on folding.....

See pics showing jockey wheel repositioned and the clearance underneath the mudguard that the new position brings.


----------



## Bromptonaut (28 Jun 2010)

Interesting. I've also replaced the rear guard in my old L5. Did not notice any difference at the time of fitting (2008ish?) but he new guard definitely rubs on the ground.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Aug 2010)

It's been a couple of months now since I made this mod and can report that the top of the rear mudguard and retaining bolts are totally unmarked and still in as new condition. If you are practically minded I would urge you do the same otherwise over time the bolt heads on top the mudguard will wear down and the mudguard itself may shatter on folding as mine did.


----------



## Bromptonaut (2 Sep 2010)

thanx cranx. The L5 is backup machine these days; fleet leader is the newer M6R but I'll checkout the mod when I've got a few minutes to spare. Original mudguard did 9yrs, I doubt the replacement would have done a third of that if it had remained as daily transport.


----------

